
This Week in DevOps: November 11th - ciguy
https://thisweekindevops.com/2019/11/11/this-week-in-devops-november-11th/
======
ciguy
Hey Everyone,

As a long time DevOps practitioner and advocate, I struggled to keep up with
the constant barrage of new cloud and devops provider announcements each week.
So I decided to aggregate all the major announcements in one place with a
short summary so you don't have to read the whole article to see if it's
something that interests you.

I will be blogging each Monday and then sending the article out as an email
newsletter. I hope you find this useful, it's something I wanted for a long
time, so I finally decided to create it myself.

